# The dramatic Dior eye + a black glossy lip



## SQUALID (Sep 13, 2009)

This is the look we're aiming for. Let's go!










1. Put your primer around the eye and a thick layer of
powder underneath to easily get rid of the eyeshadow
fallouts in case you've already done your base.








2. Now paint a thick layer of white creme base on
your lid and on your brow bone. Here I've used
*NYX Eyeshadow Pencil* in* Milk*.








3. Smudge that creme base out to make it even.








4. Pack a white almost matte shadow on your lid and
dust the same shadow lightly under the brow. Here
I used *Coastal Scents pigment - Cool White Satin*.








5. Put a shimmery grey eyeshadow in your crease. This is
*Shivers* from *MAD Minerals*. Pretend that your eye is much
wider and let the grey colour go quite far in the outer corner.







6. Deepen that grey with a darker grey, more metallic 
eyeshadow in the outer corner of the eye. Here I used
*Heavy Metal* from *MAD Minerals*.








7. Also put some of the dark grey shadow
in the lower lashline.








8. Do your highlighter! I used a golden colour to break the
cold colours up a bit. This is *Whisper Gold* from *MAD Minerals.*








9. Time for the kajal. Fill your waterline and lashline in.
Make the liner heavier, almost a bit of a flick on the outer
corner. This is IsaDora Inliner Kajal - Indian Black (51)








10. Highlight the inner corner of the eye with a more
sparkly white shadow. I used *Wedding* from *MAD Minerals*.








11. Draw an eyeliner wing with black matte
eyeshadow with a flat linerbrush. Do it quite
long and straight so it extends your eye.








12. Also set the black kajal under the eye with
some black eyeshadow.







13. Attach big fake lashes, a thick layer of mascara on
your bottom lashes and do your brows. Are the lashes too
long to fit your eyes? It doesn't matter at all! Let them
go a bit outside your eye on the outer corner to extend and
make them look even bigger. You're done with the eyes!












1. Line your lips with a matte black eye pencil.








2. Fill the rest of your lip in with a glittery black
eye pencil. Do you want your lips glitter free you
do this with the matte you lined your lips with.








3. On with a quite thin layer of clear gloss.








4. Dab some black eyeshadow on top of the gloss.
Here I used *Black Ice* from *MAD Minerals* which has
silver glitters in it.








5. Top it of with another layer of clear gloss.
Now your lips are ready too!












Contour your face, mainly under the cheekbones, on your temples and on the sides of the
nose. Highlight your cheekbones, down the nose and some right above the top lip. Put a
light rouge on your cheeks that just gives you some colour but doesn't look so intense that
it looks bad with the other heavy make up. Here's your final result!


----------



## claralikesguts (Sep 13, 2009)

thanks so much for making this tutorial!! this is one of my favorite looks from you


----------



## Tahti (Sep 13, 2009)

This is amazing, thank you so much for sharing!


----------



## Green girl (Sep 13, 2009)

Perfect, and you are so beautiful


----------



## andreaa (Sep 13, 2009)

thank you !!


----------



## rhondavancouver (Sep 13, 2009)

Gorgeous! Love the step-by-step instructions and pictures!


----------



## Lizzie (Sep 13, 2009)

Great look &great tutorial!


----------



## minni4bebe (Sep 13, 2009)

omg I CANT STAND IT! You can pull anything off! You are sooo gorgeous, thanks so much for sharing!


----------



## cindiaz (Sep 13, 2009)

Thank you!


----------



## ginger9 (Sep 13, 2009)

I love all your fotds. This one is no exception and fabulous! Thanks so much for taking time to do this tutorial. 

PS you are gorgeous I have a total girl crush on you


----------



## beautiijunkii (Sep 14, 2009)

This look is sooo hot!!! You can do no wrong!!!!


----------



## User49 (Sep 14, 2009)

I love this. I think the eyes really compliment the lips. Black lips are going to be back soon so its great to get some inspiration! Lovely lashes too 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Thanks for doing the tut on this look


----------



## ceci (Sep 14, 2009)

Amazing!!!


----------



## veilchen (Sep 14, 2009)

Great look! And you've got really perfect skin!!


----------



## jmoore8018 (Sep 14, 2009)

Awesome Look! I love the lips!


----------



## TISH1124 (Sep 14, 2009)

Thank you so much for this TUT!!!!!!!!!


----------



## aladysiren (Sep 15, 2009)

Great look can't wait to try.


----------



## girloflowers (Sep 15, 2009)

I attempted it but with a different lip:
http://i317.photobucket.com/albums/m...owers/dark.jpg

yours is prettier


----------



## SiCiLyGiRl (Sep 15, 2009)

wow i love ur eyes


----------



## hunnybun (Sep 15, 2009)

you look amazing!  i never imagined that a black lips could be so beautiful, but this is truly stunning.  thanks for the tut!


----------



## pangie (Sep 16, 2009)

you look stunning!  wish an all black look like this would look good on me but then again, never tried it so i shouldn't say that.  i will have to try it... maybe halloween.


----------



## blinkymei (Sep 16, 2009)

WOW! thats amazing, I love it, thanks for doing this


----------



## starryskies (Sep 17, 2009)

love the look.. thank you!


----------



## Austrian_Babe (Sep 18, 2009)

I absolutely love this! I´m gonna dress up as a dominatrix for Halloween, and this is THE perfect makeup for that occasion!!!!! I had no idea how exactly I was gonna do my makeup, but I´m so copying your look for Halloween


----------



## elegant-one (Sep 18, 2009)

Wow - just stunning! I love the perfect balance with the dramatic eye & gorgeous black lip. You make me want to do the black lip thing


----------



## Sexy Sadie (Sep 21, 2009)

Thank you!


----------



## L1LMAMAJ (Sep 22, 2009)

wow u deserve a totm! u should submit this!


----------



## makeupMOMMA (Sep 25, 2009)

great job! i really am starting to appreciate more of the all black out look.


----------



## xsavagex (Sep 25, 2009)

Woww thats amazing!


----------



## tinich7 (Sep 25, 2009)

Your tut would be amazing even with the spot 11 as the last one, is you ask me. Wonderful!


----------



## Simply Elegant (Sep 25, 2009)

Your fotd and tutorial are one of my favourites.


----------



## nera_pooh (Oct 5, 2009)

you look amazing


----------



## madda.fashion (Oct 5, 2009)

wooooooo


----------



## User38 (Oct 5, 2009)

Fabulous and sexy look!


----------



## MissBrittB87 (Oct 6, 2009)

Holy Smoke, you look Un-friggin-believeable!!!!!!!!! Wow!!


----------



## rororebel (Oct 7, 2009)

Absolutley stunning! Great tut!


----------



## leelee. (Oct 9, 2009)

That's the best  "black lips" tutorial I've ever seen. ^___~
It's dark yet still very feminine, so I love it!


----------



## oospoiledonexx (Oct 22, 2009)

love the eyes! dont know if i could pull off the black lip... any suggestions for another complimenting color


----------



## jdepp_84 (Oct 23, 2009)

This is just gorgeous! you look so flawless!


----------



## tropical (Nov 1, 2009)

Very cool, rock star!


----------



## _Atelier (Nov 18, 2009)

I LOVE THIS TUT!! everything contrasts soo welllll <3 you're beautiful!!


----------



## shadowaddict (Nov 19, 2009)

WOW!!! SO FREAKIN GORGEOUS!! You're so talented and beautiful.


----------



## babychanbg (Nov 20, 2009)

Thanks! Love it!
Your skin is amazing!!!


----------



## Knut (Nov 22, 2009)

WOW. I'm speechless 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Love it!


----------



## LoveMyMakeup (Nov 22, 2009)

I love this look!!!!  Your so pretty


----------



## moonlit (Nov 23, 2009)

wow- love the eyes.. so awesome! thanks for sharing


----------



## queli13 (Dec 9, 2009)

woah very dramatic!


----------



## Hypathya (Dec 11, 2009)

This is such a stunning and gorgeous look! Thanks so much for the tutorial!!


----------



## CherryAcid (Dec 14, 2009)

Very beautiful, looks very much like a 1920s period look.


----------



## Dennitsa (Dec 16, 2009)

So Freaking Hot!!!!!!!


----------



## Geraldine (Dec 18, 2009)

awesome!


----------



## jadedOll (Dec 18, 2009)

beautifullllllll job!! those lashes are HOT!


----------



## LisaOrestea (Dec 20, 2009)

...wow

See I am tempted to try this but there is no way in hell it is ever going to look that good on me


----------



## MarlaSinger (Dec 20, 2009)

Gorgeous! I love this look! Please continue making more tutorials - I'm going to have to bookmark this for later.


----------



## *Alessia* (Jan 13, 2010)

OMG!!! it's wonderful!


----------



## sextona2 (Feb 4, 2010)

wow - amazing!!


----------



## Meownica (Feb 4, 2010)

Wow, absolutely amazing~


----------



## redenvelope (Feb 4, 2010)

wow, this is wonderful and you're absolutely gorgeous


----------



## bluedevilkitty (Feb 7, 2010)

That is amazing. You pull off a black lip really well!


----------



## pleomorphic (Feb 20, 2010)

Absolutely stunning.


----------



## love_and_hate (Feb 20, 2010)

Gorgeous!


----------



## thelove4tequila (Feb 24, 2010)

You did a great job! Love it.


----------



## Soeth23 (Feb 24, 2010)

Love it! ♥


----------



## howleekorian (Feb 25, 2010)

Gorgeous! You are very talented and the tutorial is especially helpful!


----------



## cimelleh (Feb 27, 2010)

great tuts, thanks!!


----------



## thekatalyst (Mar 3, 2010)

so excited to see a black lip tut! I really loveee this look. I might try to do lightened-up version of this with cyber (although I'm still looking for a good lip liner to go with it), because I'm a chicken.

might be a silly question, but did the eyeliner and shadow irritate your lips at all?


----------



## xJustgirlie (Mar 5, 2010)

Since I'm so pale, I can't pull this off, 
but it looks so good on you, and it's amazingly done!


----------



## Turpentine (Mar 5, 2010)

Gorgeous! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 The black lips suits you really well, nice job


----------



## marquise (Mar 5, 2010)

Stunning! Don't think I could pull it off but it looks amazing.


----------



## Honey&LemonGirl (Mar 14, 2010)

LOVE this look sooo much. I love that you used black eye pencils and shadows instead of a black lipstick and black gloss (which I don't own) for the lip. Such a do-able look!


----------



## downloadstone (Apr 11, 2010)

Wow, you look utterly gorgeous! Love this look.


----------



## Nieriel (Apr 12, 2010)

WOW, what a gorgeous look


----------



## joybelle (Apr 13, 2010)

Thanks for this!


----------



## xsunshiine (May 14, 2010)

omg love this. i never saw black lipstick look sooo good


----------



## mizvolta (May 15, 2010)

Amazing look, so unique! I might try this sometime!


----------



## Almost black. (May 15, 2010)

Gorgeous tutorial!


----------



## Soeth23 (May 15, 2010)

This is so gorgeous! You can rock black lips like no other!


----------



## LittleMaryJane (May 15, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Soeth23* 

 
_You can rock black lips like no other!_

 
AGREED.

This look is so hot.


----------



## kenoki (May 15, 2010)

Amazing!  I wish I could pull something like that off!  Just beautiful.


----------



## bkgirl03 (May 19, 2010)

Wow! I love it!


----------



## beautytraveler (Jul 15, 2010)

WOW! you look gorgeous and FIERCE!


----------



## cathyviolet (Sep 29, 2010)

Lovely. I love looking at your posts, you always produce some really nice looks.


----------



## imthebeesknees (Sep 29, 2010)

um wow, i love this look!! you suit it SOO well!! <3


----------



## Adidi (Oct 15, 2010)

Brilliant. you're amazing.


----------



## Sequinzombie (Oct 22, 2010)

Oh this is so amazing!! And i just love your eyebrows!


----------



## mhlupic (Oct 22, 2010)

very vamp...great!


----------



## littlekittycat (Nov 25, 2010)

OMG!! Lips are to die for!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




  	Really REALLY love it!!


----------



## queenofmakeup (Nov 26, 2010)

Thanks for sharing this post. you make a lot of effort to make this tutorial. Thanks again......




  	__________
http://www.palazah.com


----------



## Beauty11111 (Nov 26, 2010)

Beautiful!


----------



## Exotica (Nov 26, 2010)

I normally don't reply to these tutorials but WOW you nailed it. One of my favourites tutorials!


----------



## LVoss (Nov 28, 2010)

OMG I am completely in love with this look and I was super surprised to find that there was not actual black lipgloss used in this look.


----------



## lemonwater84 (Nov 28, 2010)

great job thanksf or the tut


----------



## cucumbers (Jan 15, 2011)

this tutorial is incredible!


----------



## ittybittylizzy (Feb 19, 2011)

This look is out of control. Ahhhhmazing!! 

  	Thank you soooo much for sharing!!
  	ittybitty


----------



## Aneed (Feb 27, 2011)

This look is amazing! thanks for the tut.


----------



## atqa (May 11, 2011)

Amazing!!!


----------



## frejyavanir (Jun 24, 2011)

I'm in love with this! I can't wait to try it!!!!!


----------



## iheartcolor (Aug 25, 2011)

beautiful! thank you


----------



## ZoZo (Aug 26, 2011)

Thank you, sooooooooooo beautiful!!


----------



## **Blondie** (Aug 26, 2011)

This is gorgeous!!!!!! thanks for the tut!!


----------



## 23rdmarch (Sep 30, 2011)

So amazing!


----------



## Edelmc (Sep 30, 2011)

Love your tutorials. What contour and highlight products did you use on your face?


----------



## alyxo (Sep 30, 2011)

Omg, I'm in love with this look, it's so beautiful but in a different way. I MUST try this. You're so talented, thanks for sharing!!


----------



## beezyfree (Oct 8, 2011)

Gorgeous! I LOVE this look!


----------



## mauratien (Dec 25, 2011)

wow~~~~~~~~~~~~~~It's so amazing!!!


----------



## clarity86 (Jan 7, 2012)

Wow... beautiful lips! Lovin' the darker colour on you!


----------



## PixieDancer (Jan 7, 2012)

So glad this thread got bumped!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			










  	I haven't seen a look from you yet that I didn't think was insanely GORGEOUS!!! 
  	Brilliantly Beautiful My Dear!


----------



## ziggy (Jan 9, 2012)

Hey thank you soooo much! This tutorial is so clear and set out! I've been trying so hard to incorporate black lipstick with my usual make-up routine. It looks really good. Will definitily try using the black eye liner and lipgloss for the lips.

  	You look super great in this btw!!!


----------

